# "cara de palo"



## milcam

Hola

¿Qué quiere decir en español "cara de palo"?

Gracias


----------



## Mangato

Pessoa impassível. Nem se imuta.


----------



## Outsider

O mesmo que em português... cara de pau?


----------



## Naivius

En algunos sitios 'cara de palo' es lo mismo que sinvergüenza.


----------



## willy2008

En Argentina,*cara dura.*


----------



## coquis14

willy2008 said:


> En Argentina,*cara dura.*


 ¿En serio? No la conocía.


----------



## Elizabeth Soledad Muñoz

É isso mesmo que Outsider disse, cara de pau, que não tem vergonha....


----------



## coolbrowne

No estado do Maranhão, também


willy2008 said:


> En Argentina,*cara dura.*


E a pergunta indignada: -Mas sua cara não treme? (de vergonha)


----------



## holaholaaa

Al menos en Perú, se refiere generalmente a una persona que es aburrida y/o que aburre a las otras personas (por su cara sin expresión). Pero también a una persona que está molesta. Y nunca a un sinvergüenza (cara dura, fresco, etc.)

Curioso yo no sabía ese otro significado en otros países.

Saludos!


----------



## Amarello

milcam said:


> Hola
> 
> ¿Qué quiere decir en español "cara de palo"?
> 
> Gracias


 
Hola Milcam:

He oído que utilizan esta expresión, por ejemplo, en una frase como: "Puse/hice mi cara de palo y le pedí que me preste xx cantidad de dinero". En este caso es en el sentido de "sin sentir vergüenza".

Saludos,

Amarello


----------



## cesarjusto

Tambien se puede decir "cara de palanca".

Saludos,


----------



## argentinodebsas

coquis14 said:


> ¿En serio? No la conocía.



Yo tampoco la escuché nunca.


----------



## Mangato

Em España *cara de palo* não é exactamente o mesmo que *cara dura.*

Cara dura = sem vergonha. 

Cara de palo = aquele rosto que não expressa emoções. Nem se altera diante qualquer situação de dor, medo, alegria etc., como se fosse de madeira


----------



## Rachela

Então "cara de palo" seria uma pessoa inexpressiva, impassível?! Ou poderia ser sinônimo de "cara dura" (que é o único termo que conheço) em outros lugares?! 

Obrigada, pela dica! Mais uma expressão que aprendi, pois nunca tinha ouvido falar nela... 

Saludos a todos!


----------



## garotinarg

Entiendo que  en brasil seria el equivalente de sin verguenza,o como decimos en arg :cara dura


----------



## LordLeighton

Si, en chile esta expresión tiene un sentido negativo y se usa para insultar a alguien por que ha sido un descarado y un sin vergüenza. también tiene un significado picaresco y adicionalmente esta expresión tiene un paralelo con otra más fuerte y vulgar que sería el "cara de raja", esta última es más fuerte pero responde totalmente a una cultura del vocabulario de muchos chilenos....


----------



## Sabinero07

*coquis14* y *argentinodebsas* aclaren que están siendo irónicos che


----------



## Echegar

Mi abuela me lo decía cada vez que me portaba mal, así que creo que en Perú también significa sinvergüenza. Saludos


----------

